# Tayda UV Printing for Dummies?



## Big Monk (Oct 20, 2021)

I imagine the bright forumites here have some sort of guide together for the artistically challenged like my self. I have Corel Draw 2020 so i definitely have the software required to make it a success but I'd want to be sure I did it right.

Can anyone point to an existing thread or guide on the topic?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 20, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I imagine the bright forumites here have some sort of guide together for the artistically challenged like my self. I have Corel Draw 2020 so i definitely have the software required to make it a success but I'd want to be sure I did it right.
> 
> Can anyone point to an existing thread or guide on the topic?


These are a good start
@dmnCrawler has some TEMPLATES and a HOW-TO on hi site.

Also, there's this massive thread with a lot of info


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 20, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> These are a good start
> @dmnCrawler has some TEMPLATES and a HOW-TO on hi site.
> 
> Also, there's this massive thread with a lot of info



Cool. I'm entertaining re-ording enclosures for some of my finished pedals and getting graphics for them so I'll peruse this stuff and I'm sure I can make heads or tails of it.


----------



## Preverb (Oct 21, 2021)

I just started learning this myself recently.  If you read the long Tayda printing thread, you will find that most people are using Affinity or Inkscape.  The problem with those apps is that they don't save PDFs in the same way that Adobe Illustrator does.  (There should be 3 layers: gloss, colour, white but they are often merged with Affinity).

No one mentioned Corel software on that long thread from what I remember so you will be coming from a totally unknown variable.  You could try to create a PDF with Corel and then upload it and people can check to see if the layers are preserved.  The alternative is to create a design that only has 1 black or white layer and no colour.  (no gloss layer either).  

I have access to Illustrator so I gave up trying to use Affinity or Inkscape even though they initially seem more intuitive.  If you keep your initial designs simple, it will probably help.  I found it more complicated than I thought it would be and a few members on this forum have helped me.  


To give a general idea, this is the method I am trying to use in AI:

1) Start from template

2) Create overall design in 1 layer.  Use only colour layer and select font type, size, and colour + paste in vectorized graphics.

  (you can upload an image to autotracer.org to create an .svg file to paste into the design)

3) Create outline for text  (in AI -->  [Type] -> [Create Outlines])

4) Delete the parts that will not be printed (ie. knobs, background colour etc.)

5) Duplicate entire layer 2x.  Apply gloss and white (Roland Versa) swatches to each.  (order of layers is 1. gloss, 2. colour, 3. white)

6) If part of the graphics or text are in white, delete from colour layer or change to an off white.  (For graphics objects, select same -> fill colour to remove white objects from graphic).

7) Merge objects in gloss layer into one.  (Optional)

8) Double check all unnecessary bits are removed and that proper swatches are applied to objects in each layer.

9) Save as PDF


----------

